# rndis_host e windows mobile

## flocchini

vengo subito al dunque, ho synce configurato con supporto hal (0.13, versione overlay, ma anche con la meno recente in portage stessa cosa

collego il palmare ed ecco il risultato:

```
usb 1-2: New USB device found, idVendor=0bb4, idProduct=0b1f

usb 1-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

usb 1-2: Product: Generic RNDIS

usb 1-2: Manufacturer: HTC

usb 1-2: SerialNumber: 3fbf5000-7351-0801-3572-630209695750

usb 1-2: uevent

usb 1-2: usb_probe_device

usb 1-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 1-2: adding 1-2:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 1-2:1.0: uevent

rndis_host 1-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface

rndis_host 1-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

rndis_host 1-2:1.0: RNDIS_MSG_QUERY(0x00010202) failed, -47

eth1: register 'rndis_host' at usb-0000:00:1a.7-2, RNDIS device, 80:00:60:0f:e8:00

usb 1-2: adding 1-2:1.1 (config #1, interface 1)

usb 1-2:1.1: uevent

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '010'

usb 1-2: uevent

usb usb2: usb auto-resume

```

e pls ovviamente

```
** Message: Device /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/net_80_00_60_0f_e8_00 not fully set in Hal, skipping

** Message: Odccm is not running, ignoring

pls: Could not find configuration at path '(Default)'
```

kernel gentoo 2.6.30 ma anche con il 2.6.25 e' lo stesso

NON voglio usare metodi seriali, PPP e menate varie, DEVE andare con hal visto che sul sito di synce e' consigliato quello... ma cosa devo settare? A leggere la documentazioe sembra si tratti di installare e via, nel mio caso no

cosa strana non tira su neanche un ethX che mi aspetterei di vedere trattandosi di emulazione di un device di rete

grazie x l'aiuto

----------

## flocchini

nessuno eh ?  :Sad: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Piacerebbe saperlo anche a me.

Anche io ho il tuo stesso problema. Comunque questa guida è vecchia.

Io a malapena riesco a far funzionare la condivisione internet su un HTC TyTN II.

Ho installato synce 0.14, ma senza alcun successo.

----------

## fbcyborg

Nel frattempo mi sono imbattuto in questa guida, l'autore della quale si vanta del fatto che sia aggiornata e funzionale.

Il problema invece è che io rimango bloccato al punto 2.3.1, perché l'icona in tray non cambia colore e il mio PDA non viene rilevato.

Tu hai fatto qualche prova in merito?

----------

